# ارجوا المساعده بخصوص شركة عبد العالي العجمي



## مهندس عنبتا (21 يوليو 2013)

يا اخوان انا مهندس مدني وايجاني عرض من شركة عبد العالي العجمي للمقاولات مقرها الرياض 
اريد ان اعرف عن الشركة كيف سمعتها وكيف بتعامل موظفينها وكيف رواتبها بتتاخر بالرواتب ولا لا واي معلومه عن الشركة الي بيعرف يحكيلي والله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## tamergamil1 (21 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا اشتغلت مع الشركة والشركة كويسة والرواتب فى ميعادها والشغل فى مواقع كتيرة فى المملكة بس اتفق على عقد عائلى يا مهندس واتواصل معايا اعطيك ناس شغالين مع الشركة دلوقتى واوضحلك المواقع كمان والسلام


----------



## علي سليم متولي (21 يوليو 2013)

شركة ممتازة


----------



## أبويزن العرب (22 يوليو 2013)

شركة كبيرة و ممتازة ومشاريعها منتشرة في أغلب ارجاء المملكة وخاصة المنطقة الشرقية واصحابها ناس محترمين وخرج الشغل معهم وأنا اشتغلت معهم مشروع من الباطن وكانوا وقتها قمة الكرم والله يوفقك معهم لاتتردد


----------



## مهندس عنبتا (22 يوليو 2013)

اخواني بدي اسال كيف نظام الزيادات بالشركة هاي؟وبالاخص الي اشتغل فيها وبيعرف نظام الرواتب فيها كمان شي بدي اسال عن عقود المهندسين ياترى كل الشركات بتحط 3 شهور تجريبي؟


----------



## عيد حماد (23 يوليو 2013)

الرواتب ليست جيدة كفاية إنما تأتي في موعدها...الزيادات قليلة...مشكلة الشركة أن المالكين هم نفسهم اللذين يديون العمل...لذا يوجد فيها سوء تنظيم.


----------



## مهندس عنبتا (26 يوليو 2013)

يا اخوان حد بيعرف عنهم اذا عندهم نظام بونص وهلا بيدفعوا زياده عن عند ساعات العمل المتاخره؟هاد شي حابب اعرفه اذا ممكن


----------



## مهندس عنبتا (30 يوليو 2013)

يا اخوان افيدوني عندهم نظام بنونص؟وكم عدد ساعات العمل عندهم


----------



## مهندس عنبتا (10 أغسطس 2013)

يا اخوان شو معلوماتكم عن الشركه


----------



## il_capo (28 أغسطس 2013)

يا ريت يا جماعة لو حد عنده معلومات اضافية عن الشركة يدلنا لأنه أنا كمان جايلي فيها شغل


----------



## مهندس عنبتا (30 أغسطس 2013)

اخي العزيز il_capo من وين حضرتك؟ممكن نتواصل مع بعض؟


----------



## وادى الملوك (4 نوفمبر 2013)

عندى مقابلة لشركة العجمى . ممكن اعرف اية رواتب دفعة 2005 مهند س مدنى


----------



## hady2 (24 مارس 2014)

أنا دفعة 2006 و رايح مقابلة معاهم بكره إن شاء الله
حد عنده معلومة ؟


----------



## الجعفري حسن (14 أبريل 2014)

الشركة كتير كويسة ومحترمة وبتحترم الكفاءات وبتاخذ مااتفقت عليه بالحرف حقك كامل بدون نقص


----------



## الكينج مجدى (14 أبريل 2014)

لو سمحت يا جماعه
هو فى امكانية انى اقدم فى الشركة دى ولا ايه النظام
لو حد يقدر يفيدنى


----------



## nemnem88 (26 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ممكن تفيدونا اخوانى المهندسين هل فى اضافى ولا لا والزيادة السنوية قد اية شكرا


----------



## سعيد فدان (27 أغسطس 2014)

توكل على الله الناس محترمه الراتب بتاخده يوم 5 او 10 ف الشهر بالكتير مبتاخرش رواتب بتعملك الرخصه لو مش معاك وتدخلك مدرسه لو معكش رخصة مصرية الاقامة بتطلع على طول والتامين (( بس اهم حاجه تفق عقد عائلى والراتب كويس )) علشان الزيادات بتاخدها بصعوبه ... وكل مستحقا فيها بتاخدها لو ماشى نهائى من الاخر مش بياكلو الناس اما بالنسبه للبونص مش كل المشاريع فيها عندك الاضافى مفيش للمهندسين مدير المشاريع فى المنطقة الشريقه ( الهفوف ) يمنى ومحترم اوووى وتتفاهم معاه --- عدد ساعات العمل المفروض 8 بس من الاخر بتشتغل فى اى وقت --- الرواتب قليله جدا بس اتفق كويس علشان ترتاح بعد كدا ....... مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق انا اشتغلت 4 سنوات مع الشركه العجمى


----------



## محمد الباشق (28 أغسطس 2014)

الشركة متخصص بالطرق و هي شركة كبير ولها مصانع اسفلت لكن غالبية اعمالها بالاحساء و المنطقة الشرقية...شركة ممتاز ان تعمل فيها..


----------



## EnG_AHmD (3 يونيو 2015)

ياريت ياجماعة حد يفيدنا بعد انتهاء العقد بيدو نقل كفالة ولا لازم نهائي


----------

